# Bitte sorgfältig bleiben!



## Myronn (7. Mai 2007)

Huhu zusammen,

 erst einmal ein großes Lob: Unsere Questdatenbank wächst kontinuierlich! Sie ist bereits jetzt schon eine große Hilfe, insbesondere für Neueinsteiger. Ich finde, da sind wir echt auf einem guten Weg, auch wenn noch viele hundert Quests fehlen, aber Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Dann aber ein bisschen Kritik. Mir fällt auf, dass manchmal Quests unvollständig eingetragen werden. Mal fehlt der Startpunkt, mal der Abgabepunkt, dann gibt es Schreibfehler bei den NPC Namen, Kartenpunkte werden nicht dazu eingetragen usw. Hin und wieder wird auch nur ein Teil des Namens des NPCs eingetragen. Dadurch findet die DB natürlich auch keine Kartenpunkte... 

 Das müssen wir unbedingt verhindern, da darunter die Qualität der DB erheblich leidet! Ich weiß, es kostet eine Menge Zeit, Quests einzutragen. Aber nur wenn wir das echt gewissenhaft und vollständig machen, hat die DB auch ihren Wert, bzw. behält ihn. Ich habe nun einige Kartenpunkte, insbesondere in den Einsamen Landen (und hier vor allem die Kneipe) nachgetragen. Ich queste da ja gerade in dem Gebiet herum, daher weiß ich ja in etwa wo die NPCs stehen... Auch habe ich den einen oder anderen Schreibfehler bei NPC Namen korrigiert und Namen vervollständigt. 

 Bitte lasst uns da weiterhin saubere Arbeit machen, auch wenn es am Ende vielleicht einen Moment länger dauert, um eine Quest einzutragen! Die User werden es uns danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Liebe Grüße
 Myronn


----------

